# Florida Keys 8/21 Day 2



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Went out again and hooked up with a few Reds and a Shark.  Was very choppy and winding in the early morning, then it flattened out and wind dyed.  Was fun but hot.  Not a lot of pics but here are a few.  Ran in some real skinny stuff today.  Held my breath, but never hit the bottom.  Really getting a feel for how she runs in the skinny.  

Wearing the ANKONA EVENT 2/Team Monochrome/Tailing Loop representing the So. FL Crew.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Your reds need to be redder. 

Should be a 'Florida Keys Silver Drum' ;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL

I will mess with the picture color and repost!


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Solid fish! n nice shirt ha


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice red!


----------

